# Shelby trainlight headlight for sale?



## TheMonarkMan (Dec 4, 2021)

Anyone have a nice Shelby Trainlight headlight for sale?


----------



## ian (Dec 4, 2021)

TheMonarkMan said:


> Anyone have a nice Shelby Trainlight headlight for sale?



You might post in the wanted page here.


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Dec 4, 2021)

Oh good idea, sorry. Been awhile since I've been on here


----------



## ian (Dec 4, 2021)

TheMonarkMan said:


> Oh good idea, sorry. Been awhile since I've been on here



No worries.


----------



## stezell (Dec 7, 2021)

@Howard Gordon has a Shelby train light posted for sale. 
Sean


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Dec 7, 2021)

stezell said:


> @Howard Gordon has a Shelby train light posted for sale.
> Sean



Thank you,  I messaged him


----------

